# Jetzt noch ein smartphone mit Android 4.4 kaufen?



## Birnenmann (20. September 2015)

Liebe MODS, das hier ist die letzte separate Frage, versprochen. Ich hab nur dafür noch nen Thread aufgemacht, wweil bei der Gerätespezifischen Kaufberatung nicht viele Leute was zu gesagt haben. Hoffe, das ist ok so.

Frage:
sollte ich jetzt noch ein smartphone mit Android 4.4 kaufen? (Edit am 27.9.: Preisbereich bis max. 130,-€ - die Abstimmung hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt "als generelle Frage verstanden" schon 1 ja, 11nein, 2 teils/teils)


(noch eine Spezialfrage zum diskutieren. Das Moto E 2nd ist eines der wenigen Phones unter 130,-EUR von dem gemunkelt wird, dass es noch 6.0 bekommt. Würde jemand sich darauf verlassen, wenn er eigentlich ein anderes Phone präferiert, was aber ebenfalls schon mit 5.1 von Werk kommt? Wo der Hersteller aber selber sagt, man könne mit 2 Jahren Support rechnen, das heißt Sicherheits- und Bugfixes.)


----------



## XeT (20. September 2015)

Wenn das Ding jetzt noch 4.4 hat kannst du vergessen da da noch etwas kommt. Und 2 Jahre Support wird zwar immer versprochen aber android ist in meinen Augen Käse sobald du nicht mehr das reine hast. Dann muss erst der Hersteller das update anpassen, dann der provider. Genau das ist der Grund warum ich zu Windows gewechselt bin.


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2015)

Allein von den Sicherheitslücken würd ich es schon nicht tun.


----------



## Birnenmann (21. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding jetzt noch 4.4 hat kannst du vergessen da da noch etwas kommt. Und 2 Jahre Support wird zwar immer versprochen aber android ist in meinen Augen Käse sobald du nicht mehr das reine hast. Dann muss erst der Hersteller das update anpassen, dann der provider. Genau das ist der Grund warum ich zu Windows gewechselt bin.


Falls du das Moto meinst, ne das hat auch 5.1 (wie das von mir präferierte Wiko Rainbow Jam 8GB), nur wird vom Moto eben gemunkelt es gäbe noch 6.0 irgendwann, weil das E 1st gen. noch 5.0 bekommen hat, als Update.
Ich meinte mit 4.4 die ganzen anderen, die zahlreich bei geizhals drin sind, aber auch erst aus 2014, 2015 sind.

Zu Windows, kann man bei Windows die Sprache umstellen (für mich käme nämlich wenn, preislich nur das 635 in Frage, das gäbe es bei amazon.fr mit 1GB, in Deutschland werden alle Lumias unter 130,- mit 512MB verkauft und etwas Luft nach oben zu haben, kann ja nicht schaden, auch wenn Win10 angeblich als Voraussetzung 512MB hat).


----------



## XeT (21. September 2015)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Zu Windows, kann man bei Windows die Sprache umstellen (für mich käme nämlich wenn, preislich nur das 635 in Frage, das gäbe es bei amazon.fr mit 1GB, in Deutschland werden alle Lumias unter 130,- mit 512MB verkauft und etwas Luft nach oben zu haben, kann ja nicht schaden, auch wenn Win10 angeblich als Voraussetzung 512MB hat).



Hab mein 640xl aus Italien. Die Sprache war direkt auf deutsch. Musste dann nur noch die Tastatur mit wortvorgaben herunterladen. Sprachen die vorher schon komplett waren: Englisch, Französisch & Italienisch.
Bei ein kannst du alle Sprachen nutzen die möglich sind.


----------



## Birnenmann (22. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Allein von den Sicherheitslücken würd ich es schon nicht tun.



Ich las schon zweimal irgendwo, dass 5.0 viele Bugs haben soll und selbst nach dem Update auf 5.1 würde Lollipop immer noch dauernd abstürzen.

Klingt wie Wahl zwischen Pest un Cholera: entweder stabil, aber unsicher oder instabil, aber sicher...


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2015)

Bezieht sich das mit den Abstürzen auf ein bestimmtes Gerät? Ich habe nämlich ein One M9 und bisher noch nicht einen einzigen Absturz gehabt. Beim Note 4 vorher schon.


----------



## Birnenmann (22. September 2015)

@all
Was haltet ihr von freeware Sicherheitsapps?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das mit den Abstürzen auf ein bestimmtes Gerät? Ich habe nämlich ein One M9 und bisher noch nicht einen einzigen Absturz gehabt. Beim Note 4 vorher schon.



Hab den einen der posts gefunden:


> Lollipop halte ich (persönliche, nicht allgemein bindende Meinung) aus  diversen Gründen für unfertig. Die meisten Bugs (Fehler – für die  weniger Technikinteressierten) wurden sicherlich mit 5.1 überarbeitet –  wenn auch noch nicht alle. So flüssig wie KitKit läuft da insgesammt  auch nix. Das merkt man nicht nur im LowEnd-Bereich (hatte da mal ein  Rainbow Lite), sondern auch in der *Mittelklasse (Galaxy S4) und im  Highendbereich (OnePlus One)*. Und das waren nur 3 Beispiele von den  Geräten, die ich da hatte (insgesammt knapp 10). Das größere Problem  sind hier die Apps, die zum guten Teil noch nicht optimal mit dem neuen  OS und besonders mit ART umgehen können. Es kommt hier häufiger zu  *Abstürzen, Lags etc.*
> Was solche Punkte angeht ist Lollipop einfach das Windows Vista der Androidwelt.


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2015)

Gegen Freeware ist grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden.

Was lollipop angeht, so scheint das unterschiedlich zu sein. Ich bin bisher wirklich sehr zufrieden und ich bin schon seit 2.3 dabei.


----------



## JPW (22. September 2015)

Android 5 läuft nicht flüssig auf Mittelklasse Smartphones? Kann man so auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern. 

Vielleicht nicht mit Hersteller Schrott ala TouchWiz Sense usw

Auf meinem S3 läuft es besser als alles was mir Samsung an Firmware anbietet. 
Nutze momentan eine auf dem neuesten CM basierende ROM.
Und bin sehr zufrieden. So als hätte ich ein neues Handy gekauft. 
Kernel habe ich nicht verändert, also wenn man noch tiefer gehen will dann kann man noch mehr rausholen was Performance und Akkulaufzeit angeht.

Hersteller Firmware ist also egal, beim Handy Kauf würde ich darauf achten, dass genug Leute dafür entwickeln. (Womit ich mit dem Uralt S3 echt Glück habe) 
Und das es keine Einschränkungen gibt. Samsung Knox oder gelockte Bootloader sollte man vermeiden. 

Wenn man dann aber erstmal das pure Android 5 ohne Bloatware hat, dann läuft es auch.

Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt:
Auf die Hersteller kannst du dich für Updates nicht verlassen.
Stagefright war in CM übrigens schon gefixt  bevor es bekannt geworden ist.


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2015)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich las schon zweimal irgendwo, dass 5.0 viele Bugs haben soll und selbst nach dem Update auf 5.1 würde Lollipop immer noch dauernd abstürzen.
> 
> Klingt wie Wahl zwischen Pest un Cholera: entweder stabil, aber unsicher oder instabil, aber sicher...



Ich hab zwei Motorola Moto G 1st Generation in der Familie und da läuft 5.0 super.
Das Android von Motorola kommt aber auch fast nackt und deswegen auch absolut empfehlenswert.

Was sollen die Sicherheitsapps bringen?
Einen zusätzlichen Diebstahlschutz zu der serienmäßigen Funktion die Android schon mitbringt?
Verschlüsselung die Android auch schon dabei hat?
Einen resourcenfressenen Virenscanner der komplett Sinnlos ist wenn man sich nicht .apk`s vom Schwarzmarkt installiert?


----------



## Ahab (22. September 2015)

Bitte keine Antivir-Apps installieren, die taugen nichts. Nur Apps aus dem Playstore beziehen und ein wenig den Verstand anknipsen beim saugen - das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Birnenmann (24. September 2015)

Danke für ale Antworten!



> Das Android von Motorola kommt aber auch fast nackt und deswegen auch absolut empfehlenswert.


*@all
welche Hersteller lassen ihre OSe noch recht nackig? *
Insbesondere interessiert mich Huawei und Wiko, weil die auch in der engeren Wahl sind (LG, hatte ich von spezialisierter Software und Problemen gelesen. ZTE habe ich keinen Begriff von. Alcatel, scheint OS hin oder her als Gerät nicht gut gelitten zu sein, was P/L und Qualität angeht. Asus und Acer scheinen Niechendarsein zu fristen. HTC in kleinen Modellen wie Desire 310, wohl unberücksichtigt).

PS: ich spreche vom Bereich bis aller maximalst 145,-EUR, eher 70-125,-EUR.



JPW schrieb:


> Android 5 ...
> Auf meinem S3 läuft es besser als alles was mir Samsung an Firmware anbietet.
> Nutze momentan eine auf dem neuesten CM basierende ROM.
> Und bin sehr zufrieden. So als hätte ich ein neues Handy gekauft.
> ...


OK, klar Custom ROM. Aber ich als Anfänger werd ja nicht als erstes Mal ein Custom-ROM drüber bügeln. Das würde ich als letzter Ausweg ansehen, wenn das smartphone irgendwann unnutzbar oder total unsicher wird.

Du sagst S3. Das S3 mini wird ja auch noch sehr gern von Leuten empfohlen, wenn man Kaufberatungstrheads liest. Zur Zeit bei Aldi-Süd auch wieder für 99,-EUR. Leider steht da nicht welche Version. Bei geizhals gibt es das VE i8200 in schwarz für 73,-eur. Seltsamerweise sind alle anderen S3-Versionen u. Farben bei Gz mit 130,- gelistet.

Aber ist selbst 75,- nicht etwas viel für ein altes Phone mit Dualcore (A9) und Android 4.2, wenn moderne mit aktuellem 5.1 ab 90,- bis 120,- mit Quascore (allerdings dann mit A53 410, A7 400 oder A7 MTK)? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob auf dem Aldi Ding 5.0 drauf ist.

Ist das S3 mini VEi8200 genauso einfach flashbar wie das große S3? Da steht nichts zur CPU, ich hab gelesen, man sollte auf ne Qualcomm CPU achten, wenn man sich das Flashen offen halten will.


JPW schrieb:


> Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt:
> Auf die Hersteller kannst du dich für Updates nicht verlassen.
> Stagefright war in CM übrigens schon gefixt  bevor es bekannt geworden ist.


Zumindest was Bugfixes/Sicherheitsupdates angeht, since zwei Jahre bei Wiko, insofern glaubhaft, da sich die Technik nicht groß unterscheidet bei deren Modellen und man bei älteren sichtbar ist, dass es da mehrere Updates gab. Bei Huwei such ich mich zu Tode und kann trotz der Begeisterung vieler Leute nicht verstehen, warum deren Website einen nicht argwöhnisch macht, aber auch dort konnte ich zumidnest Bugfixes finden.
Bei dem Motorola Moto E 2nd scheinen die Liebhabergemeinde des Gerätes wohl fast überzeugt zu sein,d ass es auf jeden Fall Android 6.0 geben wird langfristig. Aber, ob das Realität oder Wunschdenken ist... ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Ahab (24. September 2015)

Nun nimm doch das Moto E. So ein Aufriss bei < 150€...  Wirst mit dem noch am besten fahren und in der Preisklasse lassen alle Hersteller ihre Geräte zurück, gepflegt werden in der Regel nur die Flagships und nicht mal die ausnahmslos.


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2015)

Die Frage, bei alen Geräten ist doch, warum interessiert einen überhaupt welche Version da irgendwann mal drauf könnte? Letztlich braucht doch nur zu funktionieren, was drauf ist! Oder will mir einer sagen er kauft sich ein Gerät dass jetzt total daneben ist, nur weil er in seiner Glaskugel gesehen hat, dass es mit Android 16.xyz ganz toll läuft?

Ich habe immer recht aktuelle Geräte und damit auch jedes Android bisher durch. Aber die liefen eben auch mit jeder Version recht gut. Ich habe nie einem Update entgegengefiebert. Warum auch? Ich kaufe mir was JETZT passt und nichts anderes.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. September 2015)

@ Cleriker
Ja, da hast du wohl recht, einfach das aktuelle kaufen und wa sman jetzt braucht und dann schauen. Aber, wenn es Hinweise (wie glaubhaft die nun sind oder nicht...) gibt, das für eins (das Moto) noch 6.0 kommen soll. Kann man das ja als Mini-Pluspunkt miteinbeziehen.



Ahab schrieb:


> Nun nimm doch das Moto E. So ein Aufriss bei < 150€...  Wirst mit dem noch am besten fahren und in der Preisklasse lassen alle Hersteller ihre Geräte zurück, gepflegt werden in der Regel nur die Flagships und nicht mal die ausnahmslos.


"am besten fahren" weil es das einzige ist, wo die eventuelle chance besteht, das 6.0 dafür kommt? (Ausnahmen gibt es immer, das Sony E1, unter 100,- hat eins von 4.2 auf 4.4 bekommen, aber tut jetzt ja nichts zur Sache).

Ich schwanke noch, weil das Moto nen nicht wechselbaren Akku hat und ich Angst habe, dass mir das Glas beim Wechsel bricht, und die berüchtigt schlechte kamera ist auch ein kleiner Punkt.

Das Wiko Rainbow Jam 8GB hat z.B. die bessere Kamera hat (aber kein LTE, wo ich nicht weiß, ob ich das wirklich brauchen werde, wenn UMTS-Empfang schlecht ist, ist der LTE Empfang dort ja dann auch nicht besser, hab ich gelesen).

Ansonsten vllt. noch LG leon y50 oder c50. Da hatte ich aber von Softwareproblemen z.B. beim LG2 gehört.

Huawei y5 (2015) ist halt noch nichts abzusehen, Mangels Tests (evtl. aber abzuraten, weil A7 Snapdragon-210 CPU drin, gegenüber Vorgänger y550 A53-410, welcher aber Android 4.4 hat, und gegenüber der MTK vom Wiko und der A53-410), Honor Holly scheidet ja auch wg. 4.4 aus, wenn ich euch folge.

Produktvergleich ZTE Blade L3 schwarz, Wiko Lenny 2 schwarz, LG Electronics Leon LTE C50 H340N schwarz, LG Electronics Leon Y50 H320 weiÃŸ, Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen. schwarz, Samsung Galaxy Core Prime G360F weiÃŸ, Wiko Rainbow Jam 8GB schwarz, Huawei


----------



## Birnenmann (27. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Allein von den Sicherheitslücken würd ich es schon nicht tun.


Hab doch noch ne Frage. Bei Wikipedia hab ich jetzt gelesen, dass Stagefright auch bei 5.1 noch nicht behoben sei, nur erschwehrt.
Ich frag mich auch, was die vielen Hersteller-Sicherheitsupdate dann beseitigen, wenn es eigentlich am Android selber liegt.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2015)

Weil es für die Hersteller profitabler ist das Update mit einem neuen Modell zu verkaufen.

Nachdem viele Hersteller ihre eigene Oberfläche haben und auch ein paar Funktionen selbst dazupflegen (SD-Karten Support, etc..) ist die Fragmentierung rießig.
Man muss sich die Updates auch noch von Google validieren lassen was zusätzliche Zeit frisst.

Wenn du vor solchen Problemen geschützt sein willst, führt kein Weg an die Nexus-Geräte oder an Cyanogen vorbei.


----------



## Birnenmann (29. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Weil es für die Hersteller profitabler ist das Update mit einem neuen Modell zu verkaufen.
> 
> Nachdem viele Hersteller ihre eigene Oberfläche haben und auch ein paar Funktionen selbst dazupflegen (SD-Karten Support, etc..) ist die Fragmentierung rießig.
> Man muss sich die Updates auch noch von Google validieren lassen was zusätzliche Zeit frisst.
> ...


Ne, ich meinte: es gibt ja z.B. Update von 4.4 auf 5.0, DANN ABER gibt es auch noch von den Herstellern solche Sicherheitsupdates/Bugfixes die heißen dann sowas wie v17, v40 bei Wiko.
Bei Huawei meine ich sowas hier http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/support/products/downloads/detail/ascend-g630-nz.htm?id=25221 oder Honor Holly erhÃ¤lt erstes Firmwareupdate oder
http://consumer.huawei.com/pk/mobile-phones/support/downloads/detail/ascend-y600-pk.htm?id=39081


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Das ist doch das selbe, Update bleibt Update und muss zu erst von Google verifiziert werden und kommt dann erst in die Verteilung.
Bei der Masse an Smartphones ist das für die Hersteller ein enormer Aufwand der kein direktes Geld bringt. Nur indirekt über zufriedene Kunden.
Da die meisten sowieso nach spätestens zwei Jahren das Modell wechseln ist es wenig interessant da wirklich einen Support zu leisten.
Es bringt mehr Geld ein wenn der Kunde einfach auf ein neues Modell wechselt.


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2015)

So schauts aus!


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Das "alte" Moto G meiner Frau hat gerade ein Update von 5.0.2 auf 5.1 bekommen 
Danke Motorola für diesen großartigen Service, das wird sicher nicht das letzte Smartphone von euch gewesen sein.

Wenn ich mir da die anderen Hersteller ansehe die "Premium" sein wollen


----------



## rhalin (29. September 2015)

Habe meinem Moto G 4G (1.Gen.) am Wochenende dann auch mal den Lutscher gegönnt.
Hatte das Gefühl, dass die Updateflut der ganzen Apps vom Playstore unter Kitkat eher nicht zur Verbesserung
führt sondern das ganze System zunehmend schlechter läuft.
Ich vermute die Apps werden immer auf das aktuelle BS optimiert.
Daher würde ich auch lieber ein Gerät mit aktuellem System kaufen und nicht mehr mit Kitkat.
Es sei denn es lässt sich updaten oder man Lust zum Modden.
Telefon läuft jetzt super mit 5.1 , neues Design gefällt mir auch


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Das ist eher ein Problem aller Androids und hat nicht viel mit Motorola zu tun.
Wenn man nach einem größeren Update probleme hat -> Werksreset


----------



## mardsis (29. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das "alte" Moto G meiner Frau hat gerade ein Update von 5.0.2 auf 5.1 bekommen
> Danke Motorola für diesen großartigen Service, das wird sicher nicht das letzte Smartphone von euch gewesen sein.
> 
> Wenn ich mir da die anderen Hersteller ansehe die "Premium" sein wollen




Habe ich mir bis vor wenigen Monaten auch gesagt... Nur noch Motorola... aber die letzten Monate haben alles verändert. (Habe auch das G 1st Gen.). Lief immer super flüssig und schnell, Akku hält ewig (tut er auch immer noch relativ lange). Als dann das Update auf 5.0 kam ging der Schrecken langsam los, war aber noch akzeptabel, immer kleine Ruckler und nervige Verzögerungen beim öffnen von Apps oder dem laden von Dingen.. Da habe ich mir KitKat schon wieder gewünscht, auch optisch war das viel angenehmer, aber das ist Geschmackssache... Jedenfalls ist das Handy immer und immer langsamer geworden (Ich habe die meisten Trash-Apps die man nie braucht deaktiviert und eigentlich kaum Apps installiert). 20 Sekunden um die Tastatur auszufahren, totale Hänger beim Tippen und laden von Dingen dauert allgemein ewig... (natürlich nicht immer, aber oft genug um mich zur Weißglut zu bringen) Habe dann in einem Anfall dem Ding einem Werksreset unterzogen und naja... Es lief etwas besser als vorher, aber ganz ehrlich... auf 4.4 lief es trotzdem um Welten besser. Bis dahin wars für mich das tollste Handy der Welt. Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es stabiler lief, 5.0.2 stürzt bei mir gerne mal ab.


----------



## Ahab (29. September 2015)

Mit 5.1 sind einige Probleme behoben worden, ist bitter jetzt auf 5.0 hängen zu bleiben.  Mit 5.0 hatten alle Probleme, sogar die Nexus Riege.


----------



## iknowit (29. September 2015)

habe mit 4.4.4 überhaupt keine probleme. die paar wenigen apps die ich verwende funktionieren auch mit dem neuesten updates einwandfrei.
bugs sind mir keine aufgefallen.
ob ein update auf 5.x kommt ist mir banane. wichtiger war mir eher das interne systemupdate von samsung dies vor allem die akkulaufzeit verlängert hat. GPS funktioniert seit dem samsung systemupdate auch perfecto.  werde innerhalb von sekunden geortet bei google maps.

5.0 ist ein einziges bugfest. auf eine x.0 version würde ich so oder so nie updaten.

ich sehe generell keinen grund an einem absolut stabilen und funktionstüchtigen 4.4.4. smart phone irgendetwas zu ändern. wozu?


----------



## Birnenmann (14. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das "alte" Moto G meiner Frau hat gerade ein Update von 5.0.2 auf 5.1 bekommen
> Danke Motorola für diesen großartigen Service, das wird sicher nicht das letzte Smartphone von euch gewesen sein.
> 
> Wenn ich mir da die anderen Hersteller ansehe die "Premium" sein wollen


Als ich nach meinen Phone gesucht habe, hatte ich das Moto E 2nd in meiner Auwahl, habe mich dann für ein Wiko Rainbow Jam (mit 5.1) entschieden. Ein gutes Argument war, dass dafür noch 6.0 kommen soll. Nachdem ich dann den Kauf (des Wiko) getätigt hatte, kam die Meldung, das Moto nun definitiv bekannt gegeben hat, das 6.0 nicht für das E 2nd kommen wird.
Ist jetzt vllt. der falsche Begriff, aber sozusagen hatte ich Glück, dass ich es dann nicht deshalb genommen habe, sonst hätte ich mich vllt. geärgert, weil es beim gleichen OS, wie das Wiko bleibt. Andererseits wäre es natürlich schon toll gewesen.

Nebenbemerkung zu "Premium". Sony hat für das E1 (ein 60,-EUR phone) ein Update von 4.2 auf 4.4 gebracht. Naja, aber das ist jetzt natürlich Rosinenpickerei von mir.



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein Problem aller Androids und hat nicht viel mit Motorola zu tun.
> Wenn man nach einem größeren Update probleme hat -> Werksreset


Was ich beobachte ist, die neuen Einsteigerphones (Oktober 2015) kommen zwar mit 5.1 raus, aber haben dann plötzlich ne Snapdragon 210 drin, während die Vorgänger etwas unpassend unter 4.4 ne 64bit 410er drin hatten oder ne Mediatek oder ne 400er, aber jedenfalls meine ich da einen Trend zu sehen von 400 auf 210 runter. Nun kann es ja nicht sein, dass 5.1 unbedingt effizienter geworden ist, dass nun ne 210 reicht, wo man vorher A53-400 bzw. A7 Mediatek verbaut hat, oder vielleicht doch?


----------

